
The Economy Is Reeling. The Tech Giants Spy Opportunity - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/13/technology/facebook-amazon-apple-google-microsoft-tech-pandemic-opportunity.html
======
kyle_morris_
Am I missing a point besides: _Companies who have grown aggressively continue
to looks for ways to grow aggressively, despite an economic downturn_?

------
dlkf
> The moves were part of a spending spree by the social network, which also
> shelled out $400 million last month to buy an animated GIF company and which
> is spending millions of dollars to build a nearly 23,000-mile undersea
> fiber-optic cable encircling Africa.

This reads like an Onion article.

------
kv_hrishikesh
Some companies are trying to grow aggressively despite an economic downturn.
So what, NY Times ?

------
ta17711771
Rich people wading through the blood of the poor in the streets to make
investments, more at 11.

